# Browser based games/PBeM



## aftermath (Aug 18, 2005)

I love these types of games. They very tight knit communities that are almost always willing to help a new player out if they ask. 

For those that don't know what I'm talking about, broswer based games are ones where you don't need to download anything, but just log into the site and play. They are often only text based. 

PBeM (Play by E-mail) is new to me. I only started playing one a week ago and already I am addicted. The game is so in depth and has just a small community. 

If you are looking for an example of broswer games, 

www.starkingdoms.com
www.torncity.com
www.teq.com

are my favorites. As for PBeM's there is only one I play..

http://www.arno-saxena.de/atlantis/atl_home.php

Does anyone else play these type of games out there?


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2005)

I've played a couple of sci-fi empire building type games. It can be fun but they do tend to be a bit samey. I can't remember their names though. I might check out a couple of those links, I'm not really playing any games at the moment.

I'm old enough to remember PBM (play by mail games). I'm amazed people had the patience for that kind of stuff, they can be very slow moving.


----------



## aftermath (Aug 18, 2005)

lol. I am trying to convince my neighbour to play chess by mail with me. true I could walk down the road and play chess there, but it's so much more amusing to play using the postal system


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 18, 2005)

Torn city looked fun. I just signed up and wandered around for awhile. Whats the teq.com site though? It didnt look like a game.  

A long time ago I played Its a Crime PBM and had a lot of fun. Currently Im involved in some play-by-post games online. Lots of fun and dont take a lot of time.


----------



## aftermath (Aug 19, 2005)

opps. had the teq site wrong. its 

www.playteq.com

its been a while since I made a few enemies in game there so I took a break


----------



## Shiga (Aug 19, 2005)

hi guys, i just signed up to this forum with one purpose, to tell people about a game I am totally addicted to that is text based.  The reason I have gone to this trouble is this game is in need of more players, so what better place to let people know about it, then a fantasy forum.  The link is www.dawnofmyth.net, I recommend you to check it out, I'm a fairly active player and feel free to mail me if your interested.  it takes a little getting used to and if you don't know anyone in alliances then you won't enjoy the game much.  So contact me if you really wanna have a go.  Or even get 10 of you together to form a team/cummunity.  Please give it a go, doing this for the sake of increasing player database, I am putting my own time into this campaign. Game is free and round is just about to end, so be ready for the new round, maybe it's a good time to check game out 

E-mail me at aschilg@hotmail.com

Shiga


----------

